# Chi sono i 5 migliori portieri al mondo?



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

Prendendo spunto dai due topic su difensori e attaccanti di [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION], stavolta apro io un topic analogo ma sui portieri. Questa la mia personale classifica: 

1. Manuel Neuer
2. Thibaut Courtois
3. Gianluigi Buffon 
4. David de Gea 
5. Diego Lopez


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prendendo spunto dai due topic su difensori e attaccanti di [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION], stavolta apro io un topic analogo ma sui portieri. Questa la mia personale classifica:
> 
> 1. Manuel Naeur
> 2. Thibaut Courtois
> ...


Al posto di Diego Lopez , io metterei il giovane Oblak , mia opinione, sugli altri concordo, anche se avrei messo Buffon dietro De Gea


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

1- Thibaut Courtois - Nei riflessi in area è insuperabile. Come ho detto in passato sul colpo di testa ravvicinato è un mostro. Molto reattivo.
2- Manuel Neuer - Ha più personalità, molto più bravo con i piedi e copre tutta l'area. Però lo vedo già un pelo in calo rispetto al belga, forse è la sazietà. 
3- David De Gea - Bravo a terra, riflessi ottimi, veloce. Un po' debole sui calci d'angolo perché fa delle uscite pericolosissime.
4- Hugo Lloris - Sottovalutato, portiere tecnicamente completo.
5- Diego Lopez - Esperto, sicuro, a volte sorprendente e raffinato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Al posto di Diego Lopez , io metterei il giovane Oblak , mia opinione, sugli altri concordo, anche se avrei messo Buffon dietro De Gea


Gigi è una leggenda vivente ormai, de Gea il salto di qualità alla Courtois o Neuer ancora non l'ha fatto, ecco perché l'ho messo un gradino sotto.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Agosto 2015)

Neuer
Buffon
Hart
Courtois
Lloris


----------



## devils milano (14 Agosto 2015)

Neuer
Buffon..al massimo della forma era imbattibile,comunque e' ancora in grado di salvare risultato e partite
Curtois 
De Gea
Mignolet

Se Casillas dal 2012 a oggi non fosse caduto in disgrazia, tra i primi tre posti ci starebbe stato


----------



## devils milano (14 Agosto 2015)

sarebbe divertente lanciare anche una classifica tra i 5 portieri piu saponettari che abbiamo mai visto..chissà che ridere


----------



## Djici (14 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prendendo spunto dai due topic su difensori e attaccanti di [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION], stavolta apro io un topic analogo ma sui portieri. Questa la mia personale classifica:
> 
> 1. Manuel Neuer
> 2. Thibaut Courtois
> ...



Non si puo non essere daccordo.


----------



## juventino (17 Agosto 2015)

So che adesso mi ucciderete, ma per me De Gea è davvero un portiere mooolto sopravvalutato. Sul serio, non riesco proprio a capire cosa ci si trovi in lui di tanto speciale. Detto ciò, ecco la mia top 5:

1.Neuer
2.Buffon
3.Courtois
4.David Lopez

Arrivati a questo punto come quinto se ne possono mettere più di uno poichè ritengo che i primi quattro siano nettamente superiore al resto. In ogni caso i miei preferiti per la quinta piazza sono Sirigu, Lloris, Sommer e Leno.


----------



## diavolo (17 Agosto 2015)

Neuer 
Courtois 
Ter Stegen
Lloris 
Navas


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

Top 3

Neur
Courtois
Diego Lopez


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

De Gea


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Agosto 2015)

Neuer 
Courtois
Diego Lopez 
Caballero
Buffon


----------



## mèuris (17 Agosto 2015)

1.Courtois: fortissimo tra i pali, rapido nei riflessi, nonostante i suoi due metri. Una sicurezza.
2.Neuer: lo metto dietro al primo quasi esclusivamente per gusto personale. Il livello è praticamente lo stesso. 
3.De Gea: negli ultimi due anni si è comportato molto bene, e ha diminuito molto il numero di errori stagionali (prima ne faceva abbastanza).
4.Buffon: nonostante l'età e l'ormai lunga militanza ad alti livelli, resta sempre tra i più affidabili. Ha avuto 2/3 anni bui, tornata la Juve in A, ma poi si è ripreso;non è tornato ai suoi livelli migliori,chiaramente, ma è ancora tra i più forti.
5: Diego Lopez: ero indeciso tra lui e Keylor Navas,ma ho optato per Diegone, sia per la sua ottima stagione in rossonero, sia perché il collega ha giocato poco,lo scorso anno. Molto forte tra i pali e nel coprire lo specchio, trasmette sicurezza alla difesa. Finalmente abbiamo trovato un portiere valido, dopo l'Abbiati dell'ultimo scudetto (poi male male).


----------



## ACM_Dennis (17 Agosto 2015)

1. Neuer
2. Cortouis
3. Sirigu
4. Buffon
5. Lopez


----------

